

This may be the best LinkedIn profile Ive ever seen... - bbunix
http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=91819231

======
iProject
Maybe it is. But this closed system crap is one of the things I hate about
LinkedIn. When I visit the link you offered I am greeted with:

"You and this LinkedIn user don’t know anyone in common. You can only view the
profiles of users within your network. However, as you add connections, you
may discover people you know in common."

Want to take a screen shot of what _you_ were able to share?

